# Law - Excessive Barking



## pjd104 (15 Apr 2008)

Hi all

This may sound trivial but it is very serious to us.

I am taking a neighbour to court next month because of excessive barking from their 2 dogs, its so bad we have to sleep in the back room in our house.

Has anyone any experience of this situation in the district court. any tips etc

Can you bring recordings of the barking to court etc?

Appreciate any response

PJ


----------



## Ravima (16 Apr 2008)

Judge in Pat Kenny case suggested mediation before anything is said in open court, that cannot be taken back. You must live with your neighbour; court is expensive and what do you want as an outcome? Do you want the dogs put down? Could you not talk to your neighbour or have someone mediate between both of you?


----------



## pjd104 (17 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the reply Ravima

We have tried unsuccessfully to talk to them about the excessive barking but they are not bothered about sorting it. 

I called gardai Subday night as they barked constantly from 5pm to 1am.

All they said was they would "see us in court"

Pjd


----------



## addob (17 Apr 2008)

I believe there is a thread regarding a poster who is taking their neighbour to court over excessive noise, might be of some help.


----------



## HighFlier (17 Apr 2008)

Smith and Wesson 38 at point blank range!


----------



## steph1 (17 Apr 2008)

HighFlier said:


> Smith and Wesson 38 at point blank range!



Thats a bit over the top


----------



## Hasslehoff (17 Apr 2008)

the will argue that you are over sensitive, irrational and inreasonable. They will say that no else has complained and perhaps that they require the dog for a specific purpose (security). They may argue that you  taunt the dog and that you have invented the compliant as a result of another issue.

So it wont be one way traffic just to let you know.

That is why you need hard evidence and support from others in order to prove your assertions.


----------



## alpine (18 Apr 2008)

My sister had similar noisy neighbours a number of years back (dogs barking, music all hours of the night etc).  She asked the neighbour nicely on a few occassions if they could quieten things down but to no avail.  She then considered legal action but was advised against it.  In the end she just sold up and moved house.


----------



## oopsbuddy (18 Apr 2008)

HighFlier said:


> Smith and Wesson 38 at point blank range!



And you may as well shoot the dogs too while you're at it!!


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Apr 2008)

Have you tried phoning your heighbour at 2,3 or 4 in the mornig when the dog is barking just to let them know that the dog is keeping you awake and you wish to be sure that they are kept awake also.
I've done it on more than one occassion and it worked but perhaps the barking was not as excessive as yours


----------



## Brianne (20 Apr 2008)

Keep a diary of the dogs' barking and record the efforts that you have made to speak with the neighbours about.
This link might be useful.
Maybe ask others if they are upset by the barking, ideally you would get the noise measured, but in the case of dogs barking, its not usually that the bark is that excessively loud , its more the timing and during of it.
Might be worth asking yourselves as to whether or not the dogs are being treated properly or not as that type of carry on is not the usual with dogs that are contented and exercised.Best of luck


----------



## Margie (21 Apr 2008)

Ring your local dog warden and ask them to call out to the neighbours.  They will inspect the situation and perhaps suggest those 'collars' which stop dogs barking.  Also ring your local department for the enivonment.  They will send out an officer to assess the noise level etc.  I have two close friends who had to move out of their house because of the neighbours dog.  They kindly asked the neighbour to bring in the dog one night.  The neighbour completely lost the Plot and started a rollercoaster of abuse and torment on my friends.  I admire you for taking them to court - not an easy decision but moving out cannot be the only answer.  The don't sound very approachable - "we'll see you in court".  stand your ground - best of luck.  Nothing as bad as a dog constantly barking.  it is torture.


----------



## Night (22 Apr 2008)

I really feel your pain as regards dog barking. Bring them to court its the only way you can deal with unreasonable people. Make sure you have time dates and a brief recording as the judge will hammer them when he hears this. Get a solicitor. It might seem like over kill but it will put a definite end as you don't know what they might say when it goes to court.

You don't have to move house make the law of the land work for you!

Before you go down the court route it might be worth trying a dog barking device. Once your close enough this should work. There are a few different types so shop around

http://pestcontrol.netfirms.com/dog_bark_stopper.htm#Purchase option

Let me know how you get on


----------



## murphaph (22 Apr 2008)

A dose of  should sort it.


----------



## gentleleolio (24 Feb 2011)

*Neighbours Barking dogs*

Came across your post while browsing this topic. We are tormented by dogs barking next door. The owners are not approachable and we think the only option is to go to the District Court (living in Dublin suburbs). How did your case go? Have you any regrets? Looking for some direction on this. Selling up would be impossible at the moment. Thank you in advance.


----------

